# How to use huge #10 can of cheese sauce?



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

MIL just brought us over a huge #10 can of cheese sauce (she got it at sams club). It is open and eat no mixing required and for the life of me I am having trouble coming up with ideas to use it. First night I want to make ham horsehoes - which as I recently learned only people from IL are strange enough to know what this is.  Myself included.

Toast a piece of bread
Put a piece of cooked ham on top of that
Top the toast and ham with cooked french fries
And pour hot cheese sauce over the top of every thing. Yummy!

But what else can we make to use it up? I dont want to open the can until I have a few ideas because I sure dont want to waste any of it. 

Thanks

Mel


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have a party or potluck coming up, you could bring it in a corockpot with a mess of tortilla and salsa.
I could send my children over with their own tortillas to help you get rid of it


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I received one last month. 
Portioned it into cup containers with lids, froze them. They thaw out fine in the refrigerator.

Cover a cookie sheet with tortilla chips, cupped upward if possible.
Sprinkle with seasoned browned ground meat.
Sprinkle on chopped green pepper, onions, tomatoes (or salsa), black olives and whatever else you've got.
Warm and gently spoon cheese sauce over it, and warm it in the oven at 350Â° F for 15 minutes. 
Serve with a spatula onto plates, enjoy.

Mix salsa w/cheese sauce and warm in the microwave, serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Nacho-roni!

Cook some macaroni and mix the cheese sauce, some milk to thin, sliced jalapenos (with a little juice) and a bit of chili powder together. Heat until warm and creamy. Top with chopped tomatoes, green onions and sour cream. 

I used to make toast late at night and top it with some warmed cheese sauce, chopped tomatoes, green onions and sour cream. It made a quick dinner.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Fritos, pour hot chili over them, pour hot cheese sauce over that.

Chili hot dogs with cheese sauce.

Macaroni and cheese.

Dirty rice with cheese sauce.

Broccoli with cheese sauce.

Mix some with jalapeÃ±os and pass out the tortilla chips.

Chicken baked with rice and onions. Pour cheese sauce over the hot dish when it comes out of the oven. You can also bake the chicken/rice with rotel tomatoes and pour the cheese sauce over it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Can it. Pour into half-pint or pint jars leaving about 1" headspace. Process 10 minutes in a boiling water bath.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

suitcase_sally said:


> Can it. Pour into half-pint or pint jars leaving about 1" headspace. Process 10 minutes in a boiling water bath.


 i WOULD HESITATE TO DO THIS, AS NOT BEING SAFE.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've canned it also but I hotwater bathed it for 30 min. I've used it over a year later with no problems. tyusclan momma

PS-- this ain't BBB approved.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh so many wonderful ideas! I am going to try some of them and may freeze half of the can to use later. The frito idea sounds great. And the Nacho-roni are going to be my first 2 to try for sure! Thanks everyone.


----------

